# Steering brake questions



## woodsman2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey folks. I'm looking for a Gravely 2 wheeler and need to know if the steering brake setup can be used on all models. If not, what models would I look for. I know it can be added to 5000 series tractors but what others? And also, where can I find the parts to add to a tractor that dosen't have it? Looking for one that already has it but, just in case info.

Thanks 

Kelly


----------



## gravelymay (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Kelly

Steering brakes will not work on any gravely older then 5000 series.
Unless you modify them.
Gravely changed to spline axles on the 5000 series
and put on steering brakes 
That is when they went from white hood to a red hood
If you could get a old 400 transmission and make a walker from it.
it would have brakes.
I am not sure about the hubs on the 400 series.

Thanks Bruce g


----------

